# Sluggish Goat (kid)



## prebs (May 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have a question, I have a goat that is roughly a week and a half old. Picked her up yesterday, she was doing good for the travel home. Last night at late feeding and this morning she seems very sluggish.  She seems to be having issues sucking on the bottle as well. She is on the smaller side compared to the others. Also this morning she seemed very wobbly on her feet, took a few steps and fell down. I have been giving her some milk by syringe to make sure she is getting some milk.  Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? Do you think she is just a bit stressed out from travels? We wrapped her up in a blanket to make her more warm seeing it was chilly (but not cold) low 50's this morning.

Thanks in advance, if there is another thread on something that is like my issue please feel free to shoot me the link so I can read ..

Thanks Tina!


----------



## Teeah3612 (May 11, 2012)

I would get her to the vet ASAP! 

I had a little buck that acted sluggish and died before I could get him to the vet. I got his brother in to the vet and he had worms and lice.


----------



## prebs (May 11, 2012)

I had contacted my vet and she came over, diagnosis is "Floppy Kid Syndrom" got some meds, shes come into the house to warm her with a heating blanket since temp is very low. She was given fluids and has some meds shes on, said shes got a slim chance of living, this all happened late last night after we had gotten her. Yesterday when we were picking then out she was so lively. Then this  so sad even when you have them for less than 24 hrs  ... Thanks for the response





			
				Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> I would get her to the vet ASAP!
> 
> I had a little buck that acted sluggish and died before I could get him to the vet. I got his brother in to the vet and he had worms and lice.


----------



## babsbag (May 11, 2012)

I am so sorry about your baby, they take our hearts fast.

Here is a good article on FKS. I am sure your vet has it under control, but you never know when you might read something that inspires you to try something different.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml

Good luck, and I hope she makes it.


----------



## prebs (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

Things seem to be going ok so far, my bf was getting her to take a little electrolyte while I was at work, came home she was "talking a bit" she also stood up for a bit and wagged her little tail.  She then laid back down and curled back up. Still have her on a heated blanket that has 2 towels on top so shes not directly on the heat, but still getting some heat off the blanket.  She also just took maybe 4-5 ounces of the electrolyte which was great and she has had her second dose of penicillin. So far we have had some small steps on the bright side.  

Thanks again for that link it has been very helpful! 

Tina


----------



## prebs (May 14, 2012)

After 4 long days of not knowing whether she will make it or not, woke up this morning and she was standing in her cage, talking when I came into the kitchen.  She seems to be doing better but still refuses to suck on the nipple/bottle like the rest of the girls. Shes standing and walking slowly in the yard supervised so she could be near her sisters for a bit before being brought back inside. 

Any suggestions on getting her interested in sucking on the nipple/bottle again? I have two kinds of nipples... Regular baby bottle nipples, smallest kind, and the lambs (black) nipples. she seemed to do better with the black ones that are longer, though shes not really sucking yet.

Anyone encounter this? 
Anything that can be put on nipples to get them interested?
What is the turn around time once they are standing and walking a bit.

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## prebs (May 15, 2012)

Baby did not make it past last night seemed to be doing good but took a turn for the worst... Wish I knew how to nip this in the butt....      ..... RIP little floppy


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 15, 2012)

So sorry things didn't turn out well.


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)




----------



## babsbag (May 15, 2012)

Sorry you lost her. It is hard when we get attached to them trying to make them better and then we loose them anyways. She was loved and cared for, you gave it your best.


----------



## poorboys (May 15, 2012)

So sorry, did you contact the person who sold her to you? Maybe she had noticed something was off, Probably won't do no good, But you give her the best chance possible.


----------



## prebs (May 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and help with the little girl, it is very hard to get attached and see them go even in 4 days time   I know shes not suffering anymore and spend hours with little to no sleep making sure she was getting the best care, though it wasn't enough.  Learn though to see the signs sooner then maybe we can prevent something in the future.

I am going to contact them letting them know what had happen, not looking for anything back, though I would hope that if she noticed the kid was off it wouldn't of been sold...

Thanks again.

Tina



			
				poorboys said:
			
		

> So sorry, did you contact the person who sold her to you? Maybe she had noticed something was off, Probably won't do no good, But you give her the best chance possible.


----------

